# 2009 Coding Books



## coding4fun (May 10, 2009)

does anyone have any extra 2009 ICD & CPT books which you and/or your office are not using right now for sell?  I wanted to check in coding land before I purchased these books and then would have to turn around and purchase the 2010 books.  I have my CPC and am looking to test for the 
CPC-H hopefully in September, therefore they have to be AAPC approved.  Please email me @ kodiakc@shentel.net if you have any.


----------

